# Vegas scoring Q?



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

DCON said:


> I'm looking at the scores for the Bowhunter division and it's listing the day 2 scores in the low 200's, what is the shooting format for day 2 in this class or is it a typo?


It's not updating properly. Days 1, 2, and 3 all run in the same format.

-Steve


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

It was posting scores at the 7 end and not the complete second day's round.
I wondered the same thing until I compared it with my score card. That is why the tens and x's were also low.


----------

